# Stallion at a livery yard



## gasg (Mar 4, 2018)

I am stable at a livery yard in the U.K. and there’s a stallion just moved. It’s crazy as it’s stabled among mares, does anyone know if the livery owner needs a license to keep it at the yard?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off, _*WELCOME*_ to the Forum!!

I don't know laws for your area...

I can tell you that stallions and mares can and do live side-by-side in many performance/show barns with no issues.
Knowledgeable handling and certain precautions need followed...the biggest being if he isn't yours, you don't touch him. Period!
Solid construction of stalls and fencing to keep apart as is needed...otherwise, a well mannered horse handled correctly is what he is.
Some stallions are sweet and easy handled...some are not.
The rule though for any yard/stable though should be_ if you don't own it, don't touch it..._
That "rule" goes for animal and personal things such as tack and accessories...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

At my livery yard (UK also) they have nearly 40 horses and I think 3 of them are stallions (that I know of). It is no big deal? These stallions are especially well mannered and used in competitions so not your typical breeder boy with no manners. They are turned out in a VERY secure area and the staff/owners are very competent and dealing with their various quirks. I walk past their stalls with my own mare and no trouble? Depends on the stallion, it's owner, the staff and it's training. Don't stress about it unless it's tearing the walls down or not being handled/turned out correctly. 

No biggie. You hear horror stories. I have worked at a place that had several stallions but they were just for breeding - now THOSE were absolutely monsters as little effort was made to correct their behaviour. I don't blame them - I blame the owner.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My stallion would die of loneliness if he didn't have his mares in the barn with him. When no one is in foal, I put a gelding next to him, but his mares are all in there too. Never an issue.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

As far as I remember there are no UK national laws any more that say that a stallion has to be licensed just to keep it. 
The only licensing now is down to individual breed societies that require a stallion that's registered with them to be approved and licensed before it can be used as a stud horse


As long as the yard has adequate facilities to keep the stallion there's no reason why they can't have one. Obviously if its turned out it can't be in with mares that belong to livery owners and it shouldn't ideally be kept in fields next door to them unless the fencing is totally stallion proof.
Mares in season are going to get hyped up about a stallion that's too close to them which is why a livery yard that keeps stallions tends to have them on a separate yard rather than upset their fee paying mare owning clients


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

At both boarding barns I had my gelding at there was at least one stallion. At the first barn it was a Connemara stallion, and because I worked part time there I was allowed to handle him and he was a sweet heart. He was turned out with the geldings for an hour or two a day and was kept in a separate wire mesh fenced run to keep him away from the mares.

At the second barn there were two stallions. One was a Quarter Horse stallion belonging to a boarder, and the other a Selle Francais stud belonging to the barn owner. Both were pretty laid back and well behaved, although neither were turned out with other horses (except the B/O's which was turned out with her other geldings) but they were kept in runs next to all the other horses so they were among the general population with no problems.

I have seen boarding barns that do not allow stallions, but that is generally due to them not having the facilities or know-how to keep stallions safely, not because of laws.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I’m not aware of any laws either although a good yard owner and responsible stallion owners should make sure that everyone is safe, including the other horses. 

A friend had her horse at a yard with a stallion and both the yard owner and the owners of the stallion continually worked together so that everyone was happy.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

gasg said:


> It’s crazy as it’s stabled with mares,


Is he crazy with anxiety or frustration? Crazy as in un disciplined, aggressive? Noisy? Perhaps the poor bloke has never been allowed to be a horse & sociallise - the sad lot of so many stallions.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Plenty of horses get upset with a new place. Obviously a stallion will respond in a stallion like way as is the case with most things. That's my guess unless the horse has been kept away from other horses. As long as the mare's aren't directly next to him and he is under control and well cared for (not only as a horse but proper fencing and management etc) then I would give him a chance to settle in.

Is it causing problems for you or are you just curious?


----------

